# AC 11 KW wallbox Charging problem in hot weather above 34 - 35 degrees.



## erayamac (4 mo ago)

I am having trouble charging my 2021 model IX3 with AC 11 KW wallbox in hot weather above 34 - 35 degrees. I get a warning that it cannot be charged, contact the service. The charging speed drops and after a while the charging stops completely, it gives a warning that it cannot be charged. I don't get this alert when the air temperature drops. Has anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds like the battery cooling is unable to keep up with high ambient temps. 11kw isn't very fast charging so something seems amiss. What does the dealer say?


----------



## erayamac (4 mo ago)

The dealer saw the errors in the vehicle memory and delivered the vehicle only by updating the software, stating that the error / warning should be followed. I plan to instantly measure the energy coming to the Wallbox at the moment of charging. Maybe the problem is in the power grid.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Something is definitely overheating. 11kw at home is pushing amps through the residential circuit. Keep us posted.


----------

